# ***OFFICIAL*** Michael Bisping vs. Denis Kang Pre/Post Fight MAY CONTAIN SPOILERS



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Michael "The Count" Bisping facing Denis Kang in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Kang by KO round 2.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Bisping by Jab and run. Universal hate for Judges, Bisping, England etc on these forums


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

name goes here said:


> Bisping by Jab and run. Universal hate for Judges, Bisping, *England* etc on these forums


I have nothing against England, i just can't stand Bisping.

I like Dan Hardy, and hope he pummels Swick's ass.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I want to see a new and improved Bisping in this fight. Aggressive and powerful, if not, then i give up hope.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

I lost a lot of respect for Bisping after the Hendo fight. He talked a huge amount of shit about how he's never been beaten up and never been knocked out, only to put on the shittest performance ever shown by a human with limbs. 

Kang TKO Rd2.


----------



## kano666 (Nov 2, 2007)

I got Kang by second-round TKO as well. I picture some technical exchanges on the feet in round one, then Kang getting a knockdown in round two and finishing it off with strikes.

I have a bias towards Kang as I'm from Vancouver though, he's been inconsistent and Bisping tends to get underrated on this forum IMO. Bisping's mouthy but he did a pretty good job coaching on TUF and he has above-average skills and good athleticism.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Kang will mix it up with take down attempts and go for a tricky overhand right to stun em by the second hopefully. He's a Black Belt BJJ that actually likes to bang. It's gonna be a fast pace fight. This is actually a very good card.


----------



## Thiago_Alves (Sep 11, 2009)

Il give this to Bisping ,T KO 2 rnd


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

name goes here said:


> Bisping by Jab and run. Universal hate for Judges, Bisping, England etc on these forums


 I have no hate for England, but I take issue with many English fighters because frankly guys like Bisping and Hardy because they are overated, I mean Bisping's biggest wins were who? Chris Leben who isn't even a gate keeper, Matt Hammill who got robbed? And Yet the UFC hype machine managed to not only convince people he was on Hendo's level but there were users here who actually thought Bisping was a threat to Anderson's title. Bisping is a mediocre fighter who will never be championship material, and now that Hendo has exposed the Count its Dan Hardy who is suddenly receiving the hype and just like Bisping he to will be exposed forcing them to find a new British sensation, hopefully eventually the find a legitimate British star and quit trying to sell us a Kia and telling us its a Cadillac. 

I think Kang will take Bisping down and probably submit him but Kang is so inconsistent that I wouldn't bet the farm.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I have no hate for England, but I take issue with many English fighters because frankly guys like Bisping and Hardy because they are overated, I mean Bisping's biggest wins were who? Chris Leben who isn't even a gate keeper, Matt Hammill who got robbed? And Yet the UFC hype machine managed to not only convince people he was on Hendo's level but there were users here who actually thought Bisping was a threat to Anderson's title. Bisping is a mediocre fighter who will never be championship material, and now that Hendo has exposed the Count its Dan Hardy who is suddenly receiving the hype and just like Bisping he to will be exposed forcing them to find a new British sensation, hopefully eventually the find a legitimate British star and quit trying to sell us a Kia and telling us its a Cadillac.
> 
> I think Kang will take Bisping down and probably submit him but Kang is so inconsistent that I wouldn't bet the farm.


And who do you think is going to expose Dan Hardy? Mike "quick" Swick. A majorly over rated fighter IMO. Your forgetting about Paul Daley as well and Lee Murray. Lee Murray was a very exciting prospect, shame what happened to him. Daley will be the UK's next big fighter and rightfully so, kids got sick stand up skills and is young, he has a very bright future ahead of him.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I have no hate for England, but I take issue with many English fighters because frankly guys like Bisping and Hardy because they are overated, I mean Bisping's biggest wins were who? Chris Leben who isn't even a gate keeper, Matt Hammill who got robbed? And Yet the UFC hype machine managed to not only convince people he was on Hendo's level but there were users here who actually thought Bisping was a threat to Anderson's title. Bisping is a mediocre fighter who will never be championship material, and now that Hendo has exposed the Count its Dan Hardy who is suddenly receiving the hype and just like Bisping he to will be exposed forcing them to find a new British sensation, hopefully eventually the find a legitimate British star and quit trying to sell us a Kia and telling us its a Cadillac.
> 
> I think Kang will take Bisping down and probably submit him but Kang is so inconsistent that I wouldn't bet the farm.


I kind of agree... reluctantly being from the UK. However, I think most of the fighters in the UFC are overrated so it's par the course. The UFC is actually quite shallow when it comes to top quality fighters but their marketing does an excellent job of building up the impression that the talent pool is deep. It isn't. In terms of legitimate challengers, all 5 divisions are weak. I don't consider Bisping any worse than the rest. The UFC overrates all of them. As you point out, the hype ends sharply the moment they meet any legitimate challenger. The UFC seem to have hit a wall now all the Pride guys are getting older. They cant find enough good fighters quickly enough to replace them.

Bisping was an aggressive f*cker in his earlier fights. I became a fan then. I don't know why he developed this stick and run style. I'm suspecting he got knocked out in training and didn't like it! If he can go back to the exciting aggressive style he can win this fight. If he jabs all night against Kang he will lose.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> And who do you think is going to expose Dan Hardy? Mike "quick" Swick. A majorly over rated fighter IMO. Your forgetting about Paul Daley as well and Lee Murray. Lee Murray was a very exciting prospect, shame what happened to him. Daley will be the UK's next big fighter and rightfully so, kids got sick stand up skills and is young, he has a very bright future ahead of him.


 I think Swick will even beat Hardy but I do agree that Quick is overated as well but I am 100% positive that Koschek, Fitch, Alves or Almedia would all make Hardy there bitch. As for Daley he is in the same boat as Hardy, he is obviously better than I originally gave him credit for since he beat Kampman but I honestly don't see Semtex accomplishing much in the WW division. And really Lee Murray? Murray was a great _prospect_ before he f***ed it all up, nothing happened to him he robbed a freaking bank, not like Murray ever beat a notable fighter to probe he was anything more than a prospect anyhow.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I think Swick will even beat Hardy but I do agree that Quick is overated as well but I am 100% positive that Koschek, Fitch, Alves or Almedia would all make Hardy there bitch. As for Daley he is in the same boat as Hardy, he is obviously better than I originally gave him credit for since he beat Kampman but I honestly don't see Semtex accomplishing much in the WW division. And really Lee Murray? Murray was a great _prospect_ before he f***ed it all up, nothing happened to him he robbed a freaking bank, not like Murray ever beat a notable fighter to probe he was anything more than a prospect anyhow.


I'm not sure whos going to win the swick/hardy fight and tbh i don't really care. Hardy doesn't really excite me, he's a good fighter but he would probably get schooled by the koschecks and Fitches of the division. I don't think Hardy is actually being hyped up at all though, thats why i don't get why your saying he is going to be exposed for what he really is.

Daley isn't in the same boat as hardy at all. Daley is a world class striker and would beat the shit out of Hardy. I think for Daley to make his UFC debut against a tough, established opponent and absolutely destroy him is pretty damn impressive. I think Daley would slap the likes of Koscheck around on the feet, i'd say striking wise hes on a similar level to Thiago Alves. Hes very young and im sure hes going to be working extensively on his TDD and ground game and he will make an impact on the WW division, i,am sure of that.

If Murray wasn't some wannabe big time gangster then im sure he'd make an impact in the UFC too. He was a knock-out artist and a very well rounded fighter. He stood toe to toe with the spider and went the distance and at points actually looked threatening against him on the feet. How many fighters can you say that about?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Murray went toe to toe with Anderson Silva circa 2004, Anderson Silva 2007-2009 would murder Murray in the first round.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Murray went toe to toe with Anderson Silva circa 2004, Anderson Silva 2007-2009 would murder Murray in the first round.


You could apply the same kind of logic to Lee Murray. Very young, knockout wins, up and coming fighter, who knows the fighter he could have become.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think this fight is the fight of the over-rated. Kang has shown some promise in the past, but nothing that leads me to believe he will ever be top 5. And so much Bisping smoke BS has been blown up our asses it is sickening. I think Kang will win this as he is the least over-rated. And if Bisping keeps trying that run away method he is going to find himself on the bad side of the UFC and on his way out. When your own country starts to boo you for that crap you know you need to change something.


----------



## limitufc (Oct 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, I think Bisping will win by throwing some punches and running. 
I'm a Bisping fan, but this throwing and running...just to win is boring.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Then why do villians in American movies always have English accents  

Perhaps when a bigmouth fighter gets his comeuppance, there is a bit more happiness when he's English 

It's hardly these English fighters faults if the UFC over promotes them. Should they turn down fights?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I have no hate for England, but I take issue with many English fighters because frankly guys like Bisping and Hardy because they are overated, I mean Bisping's biggest wins were who? Chris Leben who isn't even a gate keeper, Matt Hammill who got robbed? And Yet the UFC hype machine managed to not only convince people he was on Hendo's level but there were users here who actually thought Bisping was a threat to Anderson's title. Bisping is a mediocre fighter who will never be championship material, and now that Hendo has exposed the Count its Dan Hardy who is suddenly receiving the hype and just like Bisping he to will be exposed forcing them to find a new British sensation, hopefully eventually the find a legitimate British star and quit trying to sell us a Kia and telling us its a Cadillac.
> 
> I think Kang will take Bisping down and probably submit him but Kang is so inconsistent that I wouldn't bet the farm.


 
I think your right they are def over rated and their fights are carefully picked. We know why this is Toxic.....its to perpetuate the cycle of growth of MMA throughout the U.K.

I am from the U.K. but could give a shit about Bisping and have lived in the states since I was 5......but in order to grow there Dana needs links to the people and as funny as it is to us....Bisping is a legend over there....


Now moe newer talent is coming from there but its still on the way. I though George Sotrolopolouolupudsoslus (or whatever) would have been marketed more in an effort to reach the Australian audience as recently there was an article that stated the UFC was trying to expad and do shows in Brazil(kinda wierd they havent yet) Austrailia, an the Philippines....:thumbsup:



EDIT: I'd love to say Murray would be a force and he would mess fools up but Anderson would wax him now......even if Murray had been training all this time....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> EDIT: I'd love to say Murray would be a force and he would mess fools up but Anderson would wax him now......even if Murray had been training all this time....


There were plenty of fighters considered on the same level as Anderson Silva in 2004 and only one of them grew into the spider, hell Anderson wasn't even considered that much of a prospect at the time.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> There were plenty of fighters considered on the same level as Anderson Silva in 2004 and only one of them grew into the spider, hell Anderson wasn't even considered that much of a prospect at the time.


 
I know Tox, being Brittish I would like to be able to say he was still fighting, but to your point I dont think he would have grown anywhere near the fighter Anderson is....


Total side note: I really would have loved to see a totally healthy and focused Lutter vs. Anderson....I would pay for that now, assuming Lutter had a couple tune ups.....

Def another great fighter back then was Cote':confused05::thumb02:


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Bisping isnt a mid tier fighter yet!, he has cardio and a reasonable set of overall skills yet he doesnt allow himself to setup to hit with KO power, he may beat Kang on points but unless he steps his aggression and power hes going to end up a watered down version of Forrest Griffin!, Griffin would be a force if he could actually knock people out! and the same goes for Bisping, unless he becomes a sub master overnight he aint ever gonna get any better without delivering quality power shots.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Why is it that some guys have that KO power or punch power and others do not. Im sure the likes of Bisping and Forrst train their asses off, is it some thing you can work on or have you either just got it or not


----------



## tg2k9 (Nov 5, 2009)

i hope bisping wins this fight. because hes likable as u say like forest. hes got good skills and does have power. he just has a different style to deliver it. some guys load up on big bombs and others concentrate on timing. i think bisping needs to take a book out of the spider and be more patient and take more advantage of openings. 

on a side note i wanna c belfort silva. and michida silva.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

tg2k9 said:


> i hope bisping wins this fight. because hes likable as u say like forest.


Come on! I know everyone's entitled to their opinion, but damn dude! Really?

Forrest Griffin Is one of the funniest characters In the UFC today. His interviews are comedy gold.

Bisping on the other hand Is one of the biggest douchebags In the entire UFC, and I have to mute the sound whenever he opens his mouth.

Kang will win this fight by decision, Swick will KO Hardy and Dana will have to go find another Brit to push as a superstar overseas


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bisping via decision


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Tell me how Bisping can win this fight. Is he better than Kang at anything at all? I don't think he is. I think Kang is going to win convincingly and expose Bisping to be quite average.



Soojooko said:


> I kind of agree... reluctantly being from the UK. However, I think most of the fighters in the UFC are overrated so it's par the course. The UFC is actually quite shallow when it comes to top quality fighters but their marketing does an excellent job of building up the impression that the talent pool is deep. It isn't. In terms of legitimate challengers, all 5 divisions are weak. I don't consider Bisping any worse than the rest. The UFC overrates all of them. As you point out, the hype ends sharply the moment they meet any legitimate challenger. The UFC seem to have hit a wall now all the Pride guys are getting older. They cant find enough good fighters quickly enough to replace them.
> 
> Bisping was an aggressive f*cker in his earlier fights. I became a fan then. I don't know why he developed this stick and run style. I'm suspecting he got knocked out in training and didn't like it! If he can go back to the exciting aggressive style he can win this fight. If he jabs all night against Kang he will lose.


ya the UFC is so shallow. All the worst fighters are in the UFC. :thumbsdown:


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Come on! I know everyone's entitled to their opinion, but damn dude! Really?
> 
> Forrest Griffin Is one of the funniest characters In the UFC today. His interviews are comedy gold.
> 
> ...


I don't see it. Lots of fighters have talked more trash. He said less about Hendo than most tuf coaches say about their opponent. 

I don't especially dislike Griffin, but there are lots of reasons some do dislike him.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks like the line is still even at -115 a piece. 

Hardy went down a bit to +163.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

diablo5597 said:


> ya the UFC is so shallow. All the worst fighters are in the UFC. :thumbsdown:


Where did I say all the worst fighters are in the UFC? :sarcastic12:


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Where did I say all the worst fighters are in the UFC? :sarcastic12:


You said the UFC is shallow after the champions and that the contenders are just hype. That's not true at all. The UFC is soooo deep in every division, it's just that the champions are even better.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

This is such a tough fight to call. A part of me says that Kang will finish Bisping, another says that Bisping will outpoint Kang to a decision win...

Hmm. I'll go for a Kang win. Should be a good fight.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Bash me all u want , but i got feeling Bisping Takes it either by suspect stoppage or decision .


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Saw the weigh ins. Looks like it's going to be war...

Bisping is usually fun to watch...but going with Kang by TKO.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Kang is gonna take Bisping down and make it a bad night for him, Kang looks motivated and in great shape. A game Kang can beat damn near anyone in the MW division while a game Bisping annihilates cans, well Kang is no can.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Kang is gonna take Bisping down and make it a bad night for him, Kang looks motivated and in great shape. *A game Kang can beat damn near anyone in the MW division* while a game Bisping annihilates cans, well Kang is no can.


Even Cote?


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> Looks like the line is still even at -115 a piece.
> 
> Hardy went down a bit to +163.


I'm trying to observe the betting line, but I sort of didn't - I blame laziness. I think Randy's and Bisping's odds went down.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks like it's going to be a heated battle. Gotta love the staredowns. What time is it on on the West Coast and what channel...


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Man. I'm not making any predictions, and I don't realllllllly care who wins any of the fights tonight, but if Kang beats Bisping, the night is going to be 5x better.

If Bisping somehow gets KO'd or choked out, it's going to leave me jovial straight through the holidays.

I just like Hendo so much that I'm still riding the momentum from UFC 100.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

SuicideJohnson said:


> Man. I'm not making any predictions, and I don't realllllllly care who wins any of the fights tonight, but if Kang beats Bisping, the night is going to be 5x better.
> 
> If Bisping somehow gets KO'd or choked out, it's going to leave me jovial straight through the holidays.
> 
> I just like Hendo so much that I'm still riding the momentum from UFC 100.


"If Bisping somehow gets KO'd or choked out, it's going to leave me jovial straight through the holidays." 

Lolz...

Some kind of an award bonus will be given out tonight.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

War Kangggggggg


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

KRANG's coming out! STOKED!

It's about to happen.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to this fight. Bisping looks pumped! Really hope he wins, would certainly help silence a few critics. I don't see it happening though, reckon Kang'll take it.

Feeling Fight of the Night coming here!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Bisping looking like I thought he would for this fight. Pretty sure he is going to win but Kang is tough.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

For the record, I really like Bispings fighting style, Kickboxers are sweet. I just think Krang is awesome, I mean, I wouldn't come out to that song, but it's cool that someone does. MAN he looks like an ice cold killer!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

lol bisping just got dropped hard! BADOW


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

bisping with good defense so far .


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

KANG with a nice right


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Guymay said:


> Full with good defence so far


he's gotten passed though before getting guard back. i think kang definitely is the more talented grappler here, bisping is doing all he can to just maintain that guard


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Bisping got dropped again! Looked tentative on his feet, but he did a good job on the bottom. As Joe was saying, he was using his hip escapes very well and even looked to attempt a few submissions. Not looking promising for Bisping!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Round One: 10-9 KRANG


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

round two will go to shredder though


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

LOL - after getting tooled in the 1st round Bisping pumping his fist after the round?


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't like him much nowadays but I do want Bisping to win.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Bisping is a warlord regardless of how much I like him. He's in there fighting for his life.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Finally bisping follow the hype .


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Damn, Bisping is in 3rd gear.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

As I figured. Not a huge Bisping fan but I have to say I am glad he proved the haters wrong.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

man! Krang gave up as soon as he got hurt!!! Boo hoo! 

Good win for Bisping. 


On a happy note, good night for the UK


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh yes. Michael Bisping you beauty. *Awesome* 2nd round. Got rocked early, but after that he was brilliant. He's not finished yet. Only beats can's my arse, he's beaten a Kang now


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Bisping did a great job, got owned in the first round and dsiplayed some great ground defence off of his back. Looked confident after the first round (i saw the so called 'fist pump' as saying 'it's fine I'll get the next two')

Came back, some great takedowns and relentless GnP. Very nice performance tonight and sounded humble as well which is nice to see.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Gracious in victory as well. I hope Bisping gains a few more fans tonight, awesome performance. Looking forward to seeing where he goes from here.


----------



## starbug (Sep 9, 2007)

A very humble performance, he showed real class in the victory and in the after fight chat with Rogan. Time for the Bisping haters to lay off maybe? Doubt they will though


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

starbug said:


> A very humble performance, he showed real class in the victory and in the after fight chat with Rogan. Time for the Bisping haters to lay off maybe? Doubt they will though


It'll take more than one humble showing of Bisping to stop people disliking him. But can we not turn this thread into 'omg bisping haters'

People are entitled to their opinion, and, although I'm a Bisping fan I can understand completly why some people aren't.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

very disappointed by Kang. It's like he gave up.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

diablo5597 said:


> very disappointed by Kang. It's like he gave up.


yeah, dude got no heart .




Bisping vs akiyama/wandy next PLEASE make it heppen .


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

diablo5597 said:


> very disappointed by Kang. It's like he gave up.


This, I mean Bisping came out like a new person in the 2nd but Kang fell apart from the first takedown on it was all down hill.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

this fight sucked ass, they made kang into some crazy fighter the ufc hasnt seen, no wonder he only showed up in the ufc now... he sucks and gives up once he takes 5 punches on his back


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

this was one of those fights where I wanted one fighters to win but wasn't oppose to the alternative..Dont know what kang's deal is but he is clearly another sokojou and the less said about him the better..I honestly thought bisbing wasnt up to this guys level but I was wrong


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

****Official**Michael Bisping Vs Dennis Kang Tape Delay Disscussion Thread NO SPOILERS*

This thread is for those watching on tape delay to discuss the fights without having the results given away, absolutly no spoilers allowed in this thread. It will be merged with the official discussion thread following the tape delay airing of the event.


----------



## IndependentMOFO (Feb 23, 2009)

I live in Canada and I turned the TV on and found out I had left the channel on Sportsnet, which is showing this event live. I almost ruined this fight for myself, but I managaed to have enough self control to not watch!

That said, WAR KANG.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

This isn't the first time Kang gave up. Bisping though he won - looks like he has no chin left. Looks like weak chins is an English trait   I can't see how Bisping can ever go anywhere up in mma


----------



## DrHouse (Aug 1, 2009)

name goes here said:


> This isn't the first time Kang gave up. Bisping though he won - looks like he has no chin left. Looks like weak chins is an English trait   I can't see how Bisping can ever go anywhere up in mma


Who else is english and has a weak chin? Dan Hardy's looked pretty solid against Swick. I can see Bisping doing OK in the UFC, he's only ever lost to 2 former champions. I think putting him up against Yushin Okami would be a good move.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

James Thompson  I think Bisping could beat Yushin actually though.


----------



## DrHouse (Aug 1, 2009)

name goes here said:


> James Thompson  I think Bisping could beat Yushin actually though.


Oh yeah forgot about him LOL, I think Bisping could too. I suggest the fight because Mike's chin did look weak and Okami is predomianantly a wrestler, he's a top 5 guy I give Bisping a good chance against, still undecided on what he could do to Demian Maia.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

name goes here said:


> This isn't the first time Kang gave up. Bisping though he won - looks like he has no chin left. Looks like weak chins is an English trait   I can't see how Bisping can ever go anywhere up in mma


Another brit hater. Brit fighters in general aint known for their weak chins buddy.



deanmzi said:


> LOL - after getting tooled in the 1st round Bisping pumping his fist after the round?


He was doing that to the fans, trying to tell them that he was ok, and there was no need to worry, not celebrating about the round.

Dunno what to make of this performance. I doubted his chin, but when it shown the replay in slow mo, it did look like a solid hook to the temple, maybe it would of rocked most fighters, no way of knowing. 

Still doubting his stand up, he was doing well kind of timing that high kick though, narrowly missed kang a few times. Its restored my hope in Bisping though, and i'll always be a fan.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

looks like kang is another sokojou which is a shame I thought he was goin to make some noise but hes a bust..He should fit nicely in strikeforce


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

name goes here said:


> James Thompson


Thought u were hinting at ricky hatton :laugh:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Kreed no double posting not telling you again.



name goes here said:


> James Thompson  I think Bisping could beat Yushin actually though.


Before today I would have said you were crazy but his hip escapes were amazing, first aspect of his game that has ever really impressed me.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Kreed no double posting not telling you again.


Not telling me what again? so I happened to forget I posted here earlier, is that the crime of the century now?

Take a friggin chill pill


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Your posts are 2 minutes apart and how do you not notice the last post is your own, Are you blind and have ADD?


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Your posts are 2 minutes apart and how do you not notice the last post is your own, Are you blind and have ADD?


When you stated "double posting" werent you referring to 'redundancy' cuz the posts made at 4:45 and 8:50 were very similar? 
I mean you are not seriously giving me a warning for making (totally different) posts 2 minutes from one another? I mean you do know this is a public forum not a convent right?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You are not allowed to make two posts without somebody else posting between them , that is double posting and is not allowed. Quit arguing with me, its not allowed accept it and move on.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Toxic said:


> You are not allowed to make two posts without somebody else posting between them , that is double posting and is not allowed. Quit arguing with me, its not allowed accept it and move on.


I am not arguing and you need to get off your high horse already..If someone is ill informed they arent likely to get to the crux of the matter without proper clarification..Now either you are just making these rules as you go along or I was out of the loop all this time

now I know..


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Kreed said:


> I am not arguing and you need to get off your high horse already..If someone is ill informed they arent likely to get to the crux of the matter without proper clarification..Now either you are just making these rules as you go along or I was out of the loop all this time
> 
> now I know..


Just don't double post.

Any more.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

so happy right now. I knew Bisping had it in him


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Michael hasn't been one of my favorite fighters, I must admit, however I think that his effort in this match was just excellent. I thought he was going down in the first after that shot that dropped him, but he persevered to the second where he just dominated a talented opponent.

It really seemed like Michael needed a solid win here, and he got it. Congratulations to him. He looks really emotional in the post fight interview, also very humble. I am happy for both him and his son :thumb02:


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

That was an awesome fight. Very impressed.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Redrum said:


> Michael hasn't been one of my favorite fighters, I must admit, however I think that his effort in this match was just excellent. I thought he was going down in the first after that shot that dropped him, but he persevered to the second where he just dominated a talented opponent.
> 
> It really seemed like Michael needed a solid win here, and he got it. Congratulations to him. He looks really emotional in the post fight interview, also very humble. I am happy for both him and his son :thumb02:


As humble as I've seen him, however he had to get it in there that he feels hurt that he doesn't get the respect he thinks he deserves.

And he never brings his daughter into the octagon after a win, why?


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

It was nice of joe to give him that verbal blowjob after the fight.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Heh, I didn't even know that he had a daughter. He should bring her in too, no doubt.

I thought that the "mma sparring match" between Michael and his son after the fight was just adorable. Good stuff tonight.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow I way overrated kang, that guy is trash.

Oh well, I hate bisping but I did feel for him when he was talking about how his kids cried when they saw him get K.O'd and he doesnt want them to see that again.

Good finish by bisping I guess.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Bisbing has never been cocky or disrespectful in post fight interviews..ppl only decided to hate him because he was an over hyped,overrated, brit who never lived up to the billing..The lengths he took to hype up the hendeson fight also turnd ppl against him which was just unfair..If everyone hyped fights like GSP this sport would be dead


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Kreed said:


> Bisbing has never been cocky or disrespectful in post fight interviews..ppl only decided to hate him because he was an over hyped,overrated,britwho never lived up to the billing..The lengths he took to hype up the hendeson fight also turnd ppl against him which is just unfair..If everyone hyped fights like GSP this sport would be dead


That is utter bullshit.

You have the honor of being the first member I've ever said that to, whether I was on staff or not.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Kreed said:


> Bisbing has never been cocky or disrespectful in post fight interviews..ppl only decided to hate him because he was an over hyped,overrated, brit who never lived up to the billing..The lengths he took to hype up the hendeson fight also turnd ppl against him which was just unfair..If everyone hyped fights like GSP this sport would be dead


I thought Mike was both cocky and disrespectful after his fight with Hamil. I think I got to dislike him a bit from watching the TUF series with him as coach, but it's all good, he does strike me as a decent fellow.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hmm dumping water on young rookie fighters heads and basically trying to punk them out like a grade school bully, Bisping is such a class act.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Hmm dumping water on young rookie fighters heads and basically trying to punk them out like a grade school bully, Bisping is such a class act.


 
Go wetvac the basement......:thumb02:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I guess i'm one of the few who was pulling for Bisping. He changed up his style as soon as he started getting big fights, and it just didn't work. His best game was bullying and big ground and pound like tonight.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Props to Bisping, he looked great on bottom and top position vs a really good fighter.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

love him or hate him, Bisping EARNED respect tonight, im not a big fan but beating Kang is no joke, i didnt think he could do it, well played Micheal, you didnt take an easy fight and you looked impressive.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

IMO, Kang simply disappointed me. He looked good in round 1, and crappy in round 2. I wasn't impressed either way with Bisping. His chin still seemed crappy. 

Simply put, Kang looked retarded to me in this fight.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Bisping fought good, much kudos for him. Looks like his loss to Danny boy gave him a attitude check which is good cause he seemed more humbled. I must admit I never liked Kang as a fighter and thought he was a bit overrated, but Bisping impressed me nonetheless.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Kang confirmed for me what I really needed to know, that Bispings chin has not recovered or may not be the same. Kang was sloppy on the ground and paid for it. I think Bisping was smart to explode on the ground and grats to him for winning, but Kang hasn't been in his top shape for a while now. Lets see Bisping vs Okami.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

best wishes to bisping.
honestly i didn't think he has it in him.
dissapointed in kang. once again he showed why he isn't a major contender in the MW class: inconsinstency. very good 1st round and then...implosion.
bisping's win is a real morale booster for him, he realy need it that.
but show must go on, and i would like to see him fight a top 10 guy again. 
is alan belcher free any time soon ??? :thumbsup:
or...how fos this sound: bisping vs maia ???


----------



## robbiebp (Dec 31, 2006)

Good performance by Bisping, was really impressed with his ground defense and also happy to see he has his killer instinct back when it comes to sensing when a fight is over. He really put it on Kang in that second round when he rocked him.

Still don't think Bisping is a top 5 contender yet and would like to see him fight someone like Okami, Marquardt, Maia or Leites before he gets in with the top of the pile.

Still, always happy to see UK MMA on the up and up.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Kreed said:


> Bisbing has never been cocky or disrespectful in post fight interviews..ppl only decided to hate him because he was an over hyped,overrated, brit who never lived up to the billing..


I totally agree with this:thumb02:


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> Bisping did a great job, got owned in the first round and dsiplayed some great ground defence off of his back. Looked confident after the first round (i saw the so called 'fist pump' as saying 'it's fine I'll get the next two')
> 
> Came back, some great takedowns and relentless GnP. Very nice performance tonight and sounded humble as well which is nice to see.


this says it all. was great to see live (my 1st live event), place went nuts when he won. i think most ppl realised how much of a tough opponant kang was

and yeh for all those haters.....


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Well done Bisping, now that the UFC has a few more decent UK fighters Etim, Hardy, Pearson the pressure should come off and i hope the UFC allows Bisping to develop along the same route as Etim. Lets face it the UFC were responsible for the HYPE BS and eventually got Bisping believing in it, thankfully he got the reality Check with Hendo and Bisping said in the interview after beating Kang that he has a LONG way to go and for people to be patient ( or words to that effect).
In a nutshell the pressure of being the UK poster boy is now shared, so the UFC needs to give him realistic fights and not make out he is top 10.


----------



## DrHouse (Aug 1, 2009)

To be honest I don't know exactly how "Top 10" Denis Kang is in the UFC, I think Bisping's next move is a fight against some legit top 10 material. His chin is still worrying me, it just looks like he's going to get knocked out with every blow he takes. On the plus sides his hip escapes were brilliant, he was so slippery Denis had him mounted a couple of times and he got out easily, his takedowns looked half decent and that was some pretty brutal GnP. I think putting him up against a striker would be a huge mistake, putting him up with a wrestler or a BJJ guy with not such great striking makes a lot of sense. I think fights against Yushin Okami, Demian Maia would be great matchups for bisping. Im really happ for Bisping, he's not getting a shot at Anderson Silva anytime soon but it's nice too see he's back on track.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes!! Well done Michael Bisping! I am a fan but even I doubted him after that devestating KO to Henderson.

And he was dropped early on in the fight to a solid punch. I feared the worst but Bisping stayed calm and pulled to guard. It was a 10-9 round for Kang and when the bell rang, Bisping got up and signalled to the crowd that now he is going to take the fight to his opponent.

And that is what he needed to do. Bisping turned into a counter puncher in his last few fights and it didn't really work. He should be the aggressor. After hurting Kang he went for the takedowns and went for the finish. I was surprised how Kang sort of gave up but Bisping was relentess with his punches and started to open Kang's face up.

So a great win for Bisping really. The majority thought that he would suffer his second straight loss but he has done what great warriors do and bounced straight back.

Sure, Bisping isn't at the elite level of an Anderson Silva or a Dan Henderson. But that doesn't mean he isn't very good as a lot of people would tell you. He is a tough guy and I think he belongs in the second tier in the middleweight division. 

So maybe someone like Yushin Okami next for Bisping. I would like to see him up against Chael Sonnen but he is lined up for a fight with Marquardt at 110.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

stupid kang. keeps dropping bisping, then lays on him afterwards instead of pummeling him more.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> I wasn't impressed either way with Bisping. His chin still seemed crappy.


you can't train chin.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Is there any MMA fighter anywhere who wins more first rounds and then loses the fight than Dennis Kang? I don't know what the hell the problem is; focus, heart whatever, but I can't think of anyone else who just gives away fights like this guy.


----------



## kano666 (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, Bisping looked much better than I expected and Kang looked much worse, especially on the ground. I really thought Kang could come into the UFC and put together a title run - even after the Belcher fight I was looking forward to great stuff from him. But he's frustrating to cheer for.

Anyway, I predicted Kang so I'm eating my words on that one.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

The Legacy said:


> It was a 10-9 round for Kang and when the bell rang, Bisping got up and signalled to the crowd that now he is going to take the fight to his opponent.
> 
> And that is what he needed to do. Bisping turned into a counter puncher in his last few fights and it didn't really work. He should be the aggressor. After hurting Kang he went for the takedowns and went for the finish. I was surprised how Kang sort of gave up but Bisping was relentess with his punches and started to open Kang's face up.


I think it's good that Bisping keeps the option of attacking. But in most situations he has a weak chin, bad take down defence, and not much power, in his favor though speed, cardio and footwork. As such most the time counter puncher is his best idea.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Drogo said:


> Is there any MMA fighter anywhere who wins more first rounds and then loses the fight than Dennis Kang? I don't know what the hell the problem is; focus, heart whatever, but I can't think of anyone else who just gives away fights like this guy.





kano666 said:


> Yeah, Bisping looked much better than I expected and Kang looked much worse, especially on the ground. I really thought Kang could come into the UFC and put together a title run - even after the Belcher fight I was looking forward to great stuff from him. But he's frustrating to cheer for.
> 
> Anyway, I predicted Kang so I'm eating my words on that one.


I feel ya...same here. Great fight from Bisping. Lot of things Kang could have done different; gnp inflict some actual damage or let Bisping get up so he wouldn't have time to recover from the knock down. Second round Kang should have dictated the pace, but the fighter who was hungrier took it. Simple as that. 

In defense if there's any at all he has not been the same mentally since he dealt with personal issues in the past. It's like his mind shuts down. The mental game is 90% of it. Obviously a talented fighter who's his own worse enemy. He'll probably get McFedries next. 

Chael Sonnen would be a good fight as they have the same physique, speed, and style.


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice to see him get back on winning ways...i thought he looked sluggish tho.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

loci said:


> Nice to see him get back on winning ways...i thought he looked sluggish tho.


He always looks to me as if he's just ran a marathon, and is now knackered. So he grits his teeth and gets to running, and dabbing.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> Simply put, Kang looked retarded to me in this fight.


This sums it up well.

I just don't understand what caused Kang to basically give up. I didn't see him get hit with anything big a few elbows maybe which made him bleed, Kang just kind of shit the bed after round 1.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I loved it. Bisping looked pretty good to me. Hope he puts together a few good quality wins. The bisping bashing after the hendo fight was rediculous.


----------



## robbiebp (Dec 31, 2006)

I hated the Bisping bashing after the Hendo fight, sounded like nothing more than people trying to justify a TUF UK domination.

Bisping is cheeky and likes to have a laugh and pop a few gags, can guarantee if he wasn't British the fans would love him.

Pissing me off people are putting his win down to Kangs performance. I was more impressed by Bispings ground defence than anything, Kang did well on the floor and managed to even get mount, he just couldn't damage Bisping, his hip escapes were top notch.

Bisping did in the second what Kang should have done in the first, when he had him hurt he finished it.


----------



## kano666 (Nov 2, 2007)

robbiebp said:


> I hated the Bisping bashing after the Hendo fight, sounded like nothing more than people trying to justify a TUF UK domination.
> 
> Bisping is cheeky and likes to have a laugh and pop a few gags, can guarantee if he wasn't British the fans would love him.
> 
> ...


Kang looked pretty lacklustre and I think most would agree he gave it away in the second. I don't think that takes anything away from Bisping, it's just disappointing for me as a Kang fans. Bisping's hip escapes were very impressive and he definitely seized the advantage when he needed to.  He's better than I thought in the past.


----------

